# Musique sur diaporama open office



## revede (10 Février 2010)

J'ai réussi à créer un diaporama sous open office mais je n'arrive pas à trouver la solution pour qu'une belle musique soit lue pendant tout le temps que dure le diaporama.
Merci de m'aider.
iMac 2.66 Ghz Intel core 2 duo 10.5.8


----------



## lefevre.j (10 Février 2010)

Si tu désir introduire du son a un diaporama, sélection la première dia, sur la droite les tâches sont affichées, sélectionne 'transition' en regard du 'Son' un menu déroulant clic sur 'autre son...'.
Une nouvelle fenêtre s'ouvre et te permet de choisir  un musique dans ton répertoire.
ATTENTION il est souhaitable que le format de ce fichier soit .wav (compatibilité avec Microsoft )
Ensuite pour toutes les autres dias sélectionner 'auchun son'.
PS: si la durée de la musique est plus courte que la durée du diaporama il faut cochez 'en boucle'


----------



## revede (10 Février 2010)

Tout y est ! c'est complet et précis. Merci


----------

